

Civil War message opened, decoded: No help coming  - edw519
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_MESSAGE_IN_A_BOTTLE?SITE=PAPIT&SECTION=NATIONAL&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
oiuytuikolikuhy
Presumably somebody is now going to be charged with rape - for releasing
classified US army information

~~~
Pinckney
That would be the CS Army. Very different.

~~~
oiuytuikolikuhy
If the secret that they lost got out - wouldn't it harm the morale of US
forces from the south?

and therefore treason

------
jdp23
Encoded with a Vigenere cipher ... cool!

~~~
jcsalterego
Not saying it would take me less time but damn, it took the retired CIA code
breaker "several weeks" to solve?

~~~
JCThoughtscream
From the article, it seems as if its breaking was done A. by hand, and B. more
as a hobby than anything else. It was explicitly noted that if they had
bothered feeding it through a computer, it would've taken "a fraction" of the
time.

~~~
defen
For maximum fun, you cannot use tools stronger than were available to make the
code, to break the code.

